# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > صدى الملاعب >  شيك على بياض لــجوارديولا مقابل البقاء مع برشلونة

## الحصن نيوز

كشفت صحيفة ماركا الإسبانية على موقعها الالكتروني أن رئيس نادي برشلونة ساندرو روسيل قدم "شيكا على بياض" لمدرب الفريق الكتالوني جوسيب جوارديولا من أجل تمديد عقده مع النادي قبل نهايته في في نهاية الموسم الحالي .




ووسط الانتصارات الرائعة والمستوى المذهل الذي يقدمه الفريق في الموسم الحالي امتدادا لإنجازات الفريق في الموسمين الماضيين ، أصبح التجديد لجوارديولا هو أبرز أهداف ساندرو روسيل. 

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

